# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Самые опасные компьютерные вирусы в мире

## Justin

Топ- самых опасных компьютерных вирусов,10 самых опасных вирусов в истории Интернета

*Компьютерный вирус*– может быть чрезвычайно опасной штукой, и наворотить он может таких дел, что мало не покажется никому.

Он, конечно, не запускает ядерные ракеты, как «скайнет» во всяких там «терминаторах».
Но вот отключить от Интернета небольшую страну типа Южной Кореи – ему вполне по силам.
Пошарив в сети – нарыл чертову уйму информации о вирусах.
Чтобы как-то систематизировать эту груду – решил рассортировать вирусы по дате появления, и по степени их разрушительности.
Получилась своеобразная «история катастроф».
От преданий старины глубокой - до наших дней.
опасные компьютерные вирусы 
1994 год, июнь. Вирус «OneHalf» вызвал глобальную эпидемию, прокатившуюся по всему миру. В результате действия вируса происходило заражение загрузочных секторов жестких дисков, а также заражение COM/EXE-файлов, и их размер (в зависимости от модификации) - увеличивался на 3518, 3577 или 3544 байта.
Когда зараженный компьютер перезагружали – информация на двух ранее «здоровых» цилиндрах жесткого диска - шифровалась.
При следующей перезагрузке – шифровались еще два цилиндра.
В результате весь жесткий диск со временем мог оказаться зашифрованным, причем происходило все это постепенно, и незаметно для пользователя.
При попытке «лечения» такого винта - зашифрованная информация безвозвратно терялась.
2001 год, 12 июля. Именно тогда был обнаружен вирус «Sircam». Почтовый червь, который приводил к утечке с машины конфиденциальной информации.

----------


## Justin

2003 год, 26 января. Вирус носит название *«SQL Slammer»*. Представляет собой пакет данных размером в 376 бит, самостоятельно генерирующий случайные IP адреса и копирующий себя туда. Если по ту сторону находился сервер с установленной на нем «Microsoft SQL Server Desktop Engine», и если эта система не была пропатчена – такой сервер тоже начинал массовую рассылку пакетов.
За первые 10 минут было заражено 75000 серверов. А всего – пострадало около полумиллиона машин.
Из-за огромного количества «мусорного» трафика каналы связи оказались перегружены по всему миру, а Южная Корея – вообще оказалась отключенной от Интернета на 12 часов.
2003 год, август. Две эпидемии, которые были вызваны вирусами *«Blaster» и «Sobig»*. Первый был зафиксирован 11 числа. Он выдавал пользователю «системные» сообщения с просьбой перезагрузить компьютер.
Второй, *«Sobig.F»* - за 24 часа заразил полмиллиона компьютеров. Однако 10 сентября того же года – эпидемия прекратилась, поскольку вирус – самостоятельно деактивировался. Писарчука – ищут до сих пор. Пока безрезультатно.
2004 год, 30 апреля. 17 летний немецкий школьник написал вирус *«Saccer»*. Эта чудесная поделка, выпущенная парнем в собственный день рождения, привела к блокированию спутниковой связи во Франции, отмене авиарейсов в Великобритании, и заражению миллионов машин по всему миру. Особенно крепко досталось итальянским юзерам, компьютеры которых ни с того ни с сего зависали, или просто отключались на продолжительное время.
А дальше были:
«Zotob» и «Mytob» (2005 год), «Nyxem» (2006 год), «Storm» (2007 год).
А прямо сейчас – в сети находится вирус «Win32.Conficker.B» (Он же «Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.dv», он же «W32/Downadup.B», он же «W32/Downadup.AL», он же «W32/Confick-D», он же «WORM_DOWNAD.AD»).
Отключает в Windows функцию «восстановление системы», может заблокировать доступ к различным сайтам, которые посвящены информационной безопасности, может скачивать на пораженную машину дополнительные вредоносные программы, может отключать системные службы (например, службу обновления «винды»).
Добрая и хорошая вещь, в общем.
В настоящее время в сети - присутствует несколько модификаций этой заразы.

----------


## Justin

*Названы самые опасные компьютерные вирусы
*

К юбилею Panda Security, эксперты PandaLabs составили рейтинг наиболее опасных компьютерных угроз для домашних пользователей и бизнеса за последние 20 лет. Они даже постарались придать каждой из угроз узнаваемый облик.
Угрозы были выбраны в соответствии с уровнем известности, который они приобрели в ходе широкомасштабных эпидемий. 
• Пятница 13 или Иерусалим. Созданная в Израиле в 1988 году (еще до появления Panda) и впервые обнаруженная в Иерусалиме, эта угроза предположительно стала вехой 40-ой годовщины Израиля. Как только наступала Пятница 13, она удаляла все программы, запущенные на зараженном компьютере. 
• 
• Тюремный узник. Первый, ставший известным испанский вирус, появившийся в 1993 году. Попадая в компьютер, он скрывался до 5 января, а затем активировался и демонстрировал пользователю железные прутья решетки по всему монитору. 
• 
• Каскад падающих букв. Был создан в Германии в 1997 году. При заражении компьютера он превращал все буквы на мониторе в падающий каскад. 

• Klez. Созданный в 2001 году в Германии, он заражал компьютеры исключительно 13 числа нечетного месяца.

_Justin добавил 26.01.2011 в 17:40_
• SQLSlammer. Стал еще одной головной болью для компаний. Впервые он появился 25 января 2003 года и в течение нескольких дней заразил более полумиллиона серверов. 
• 
• Blaster. Этот вирус, созданный в США 11 августа 2003 года, содержал в своем коде следующее сообщение: «Я просто хочу сказать любите своего(ю) san / I just want to say love you san!!» (Мы до сих пор не знаем, кто такой(ая) «San»), и «БиллиГейтс, зачем ты сделал это? Прекрати зарабатывать деньги и почини свое ПО / Billy gates, why do you make this possible? Stop making money and fix your software». 
• 
• Sobig. Этот немецкий вирус стал известен летом 2003 года. Вариант F был наиболее опасен, он атаковал 19 августа этого же года и создал свыше миллиона копий самого себя. 
• 
• Bagle. Появился 18 января 2004 года и стал одним из наиболее плодовитых вирусов, если учитывать количество его вариантов. 
• 
• Netsky. Этот червь также пришел из Германии в 2004 году и эксплуатировал уязвимости Internet Explorer. Его создатель также стал автором печально известного вируса Sasser. 
• 
10 самых опасных вирусов в истории Интернета
Почти у каждого великого открытия или научного достижения есть теневая сторона. Использование ядерной энергии обернулось для человечества изобретением смертоносной атомной бомбы. Придумав скоростные способы передвижения, люди погрузились в мир, полный опасностей, поджидающих за каждым поворотом. А свободное распространение информации, ключевое достижение ХХ века, закончилось тем, что личная информация также стала довольно открытой, а персональные данные -- уязвимыми. Всему виной -- компьютерные вирусы. Компьютерный вирус - разновидность компьютерных программ, особенностью которых является - саморепликация (способность к размножению). В дополнение к этому вирусы могут повредить или полностью уничтожить все файлы и данные, подконтрольные пользователю. 
Итак, мы предлагаем вам список вирусов, наделавших много шума и причинивших пользователям много неприятностей с компьютером.

_Justin добавил 26.01.2011 в 17:41_
• Brain 
Этот вирус в сравнении с последователями практически безопасен. Передается он по загрузочным секторам дискет, а примечателен тем, что первым вызвал настоящую вирусную эпидемию. Его разработка на совести братьев Амджата и Базита Алви (Amdjat и Basit Faroog Alvi), которые запустили его в 1986 году, а обнаружен он был летом 1987 года. Есть информация, что только в США вирус заразил более 18 тысяч компьютеров. А ведь в основе разработки лежали исключительно благие намерения: программа должна была наказать местных пиратов, ворующих программное обеспечение у фирмы братьев. Вирус Brain ко всему прочему еще и первый стелс-вирус. Так, при попытке чтения заражeнного сектора, он «подставлял» и его незаражeнный оригинал. 

• Jerusalem 
• 1988 год, 13 мая. Появился вирус «Jerusalem», который уничтожал зараженные файлы при попытке их запуска. Проявил себя в Европе, США, на Ближнем Востоке. Первые сообщения о заражении приходили из высших учебных заведений и от крупных компаний в самых различных странах.
1988 год, 3 ноября. Аспирант Корнельского университета Роберт Моррис написал экспериментальную программу, которая затем начала бесконтрольно размножаться. Была заражена вся внутренняя сеть университета, и целый сектор Интернета. Остановить распространение вируса удалось только путем физического отключения серверов от сети. Этот случай – считается первой в истории эпидемией компьютерного вируса в сети. Вирус поразил свыше 6 тысяч компьютеров, материальный ущерб, нанесенный вирусом, превышал десять миллионов долларов.
 Этот вирус был создан в 1988 году в Израиле - отсюда и основное имя. Второе его название «Пятница 13-е». Это первый вирус для MS-DOS, вызвавший грандиозную панику. Скачанный в любое время с дискеты, он активировался в момент наступления злополучного числа - пятницы 13-е - и удалял абсолютно все данные с жесткого диска. В те времена вообще мало кто верил в существование компьютерных вирусов. Антивирусных программ и вовсе почти не существовало, а потому пользователи были совершенно беззащитны перед ним. 
*Червь Морриса* 
Активность этого опасного вредителя пришлась на ноябрь 1988 года. Данный Интернет-вирус тогда был первым в рейтинге самых страшных. Компьютеры ударом ноги подобно своему знаменитому тезке, он, конечно же, не убивал. Что он делал? Парализовывал работу компьютеров своим хаотичным и бесконтрольным размножением. Из-за него-то и вышла из строя вся, тогда еще не слишком глобальная, Сеть. И хоть сбой длился совсем не долго, общие убытки оценили в 96 миллионов долларов.

_Justin добавил 26.01.2011 в 17:41_
*Michelangelo («March6»)* 
Этот вирус в свое время сильно переоценили. Правда, он заслуженно считается одним из самых безжалостных. Проникая через дискеты на загрузочный сектор диска, он тихо сидел там, не напоминая о своем существовании до 6 марта. А в этот день «счастливчики», получившие «Микеланджело» на свой компьютер, обнаруживали, что все данные с их жесткого диска стерты. Лютовал этот вирус в 1992 году. Зато он сильно сыграл на руку компаниям, производящим антивирусы. Пользуясь случаем, бизнесмены раздули истерию до невиданных масштабов, в то время как на деле от него пострадали всего около 10000 машин. 

• Чернобыль (CIH) 
• CIH или Чернобыль. Этот вирус и всего за одну неделю распространился и заразил тысячи компьютеров. 
Один из самых знаменитых вирусов мира. Создан в 1998 году тайваньским студентом, по инициалам которого и назван. Через Интернет, электронную почту и диски вирус попадал в компьютер, прятался внутри других программ, а в определенный момент (26 апреля) вирус активировался, стирая содержимое жесткого диска и нанося вред аппаратной части компьютера. Эпидемия «Чернобыля» пришлась на апрель 1999 года. Тогда из строя было выведено более 300 тысяч компьютеров, в основном в Восточной Азии. Причем в течение нескольких последующих лет 26 апреля вирус продолжал свое черное дело, что по итогам нанесло урон огромному количеству компьютеров во всем мире. 
1999 год, 26 апреля. Вирус «Чих». Он же «Чернобыль». Он же «Win95.CIH».
С этой чудесной штукой – сталкивался лично.
Происходит все предельно просто.
Сидите себе, работаете.
В какой-то момент – работать надоедает.
Вы выключаете компьютер, и идете отдыхать. Отдохнув – возвращаетесь к работе. Но после нажатия кнопочки «power» - ответом вам будет зловещая тишина.
А на календаре будет 26 апреля.
Зараженный компьютер – не «заводился», поскольку вирус - уничтожал BIOS подчистую.
BIOS, кто не в курсе – это такая маленькая чОрненькая печенька размером с ноготь, которая сидит в специальном гнезде на материнской плате.
На современных платах – этих «печенек» уже нет, а в то время - они были.
На такой «печеньке» – хранится программа, отвечающая за запуск машины. («Базовая операционная система ввода и вывода» - если по-научному, ага).
Повреди эту программу – и материнка превращается в груду хлама.
Именно это - «чих» с успехом и проделывал.
Несчастному юзеру после обнаружения «апрельского чуда» оставалось только горестно взвыть, и, матерясь сквозь зубы, начинать выковыривать убитую микросхему из гнезда. Отверткой.
При этом – надо было молить бога, чтобы у соседа – оказалась похожая материнка. Из нее – вынималась рабочая микросхема, притаскивалась домой, и машина - заводилась на ней. Затем – соседский БИОС из работающей машины выковыривался, а на его место - ставился свой, убитый. И перепрошивался. Из-под «флопика», мать его!
Эхх… [Смахнул ностальгическую слезу].
Говнюка, который написал сие чудо, звали Чен Иньхао. Тайванец. Сколько он погробил машин по всему миру – никто точно не знает. И что характерно - его, подлюку, даже не посадили.

----------


## Justin

*Melissa* 
1999 год, 26 марта. Пришествие «Мелиссы». Вирус «Melissa» после заражения системы – находил адресную книгу программы «MS Outlook», и первым 50 адресам в этой книге – рассылал свои копии. Обо всем этом – пользователь не подозревал. (Хотя рассылка производилась от его имени).
Из-за «Мелиссы» крупнейшие компании (Майкрософт, Интел и.д.) – в массовом порядке отключали корпоративные сервисы электронной почты. Ущерб от нее – исчислялся десятками миллионов долларов. Точная цифра – неизвестна.
• Мелисса. Впервые появился 26 марта в США. Этот чрезвычайно смышленый вредоносный код использовал для своего распространения методы социальной инженерии, приходя в письме со следующим текстом «Документ, который Вы запрашивали… никому его не показывайте ;-)». Создан в 1999 году. Первый всемирно известный почтовый червь. Он заражал файлы документов MS Word и рассылал свои копии в сообщениях электронной почты при помощи MS Outlook. Вирус распространялся с бешеной скоростью, а потому сумма нанесенного им ущерба оценивается более чем в $100 млн. 

*ILOVEYOU («Письмо счастья»)* 

Список самых опасных компьютерных вирусов продолжает вирус с романтическим названием «I Love You». (2000 год, май). Он же «Loveletter», он же «The Love Bug». Считается самым вредоносным за всю историю существования Интернета. Распространялся по электронной почте.
В «теме письма» значилось: «я тебя люблю». (Ну как такое не открыть?)
К письму – прилагалось вложение, в котором и сидел зловред, тырящий с зараженной машины разнообразные пароли.
Механизм распространения – как у «Мелиссы».
Вирус искал адреса в «аутлуке», и слал собственные копии всем желающим.
Ущерб – около пятнадцати миллиардов долларов.
Написал его – один филиппинский сумрачный гений.
Который, кстати, тоже остался на свободе. (Потому что в их гребаных Филиппинах – такие преступления даже в законах не прописаны. Соответственно, посадка за них – тоже не предусмотрена).
I Love You или Письмо счастья. Настолько известен, что вряд ли требует представления. Этот романтичный вирус появился на Филиппинах в 2000 году. Благодаря своему названию «ILoveYou» он заразил миллионы компьютеров по всему миру, даже включая такие организации, как Пентагон. 
• Создан в 2000 году и примечателен тем, что придуман он довольно хитро. Пользователю на почту приходило сообщение «I LOVE YOU» с вложенным файлом. Доверившись столь милой оболочке, пользователь скачивал его и получал скрипт, который отсылал письма в невероятных количествах, а также удалял важные файлы на ПК. Результаты шокируют до сих пор: 10% всех существовавших на тот момент компьютеров были инфицированы, что нанесло ущерб в размере $5,5 миллиардов. 
*Nimda. 2001 год*
• написанное в обратном порядке, поскольку он был в состоянии создавать для себя на зараженных компьютерах права администратора. Вирус был создан в Китае 18 сентября 2001 года 
Название представляет собой слово «admin», только наоборот. Вирус, попадая на компьютер, мгновенно «выписывал себе» права администратора. После чего изменял и нарушал конструкцию сайтов, блокировал доступ на хосты, IP-адреса и т.д. А проникал на компьютеры он столь виртуозно и эффективно, что уже через 22 минуты после своего создания он стал самым распространенным в сети Интернет.
*My Doom. 2004 год* 
Самый быстрый вирус электронной почты. Работал он по нарастающей: каждый следующий компьютер отправлял спама еще больше, чем предыдущий. Кроме того, он модифицировал операционную систему, блокируя доступ к сайтам многих антивирусных компаний, новостным лентам и различным разделам сайта компании Microsoft. На его счету даже DDOS-атака на сайт Microsoft. 
*Conficker. 2008 год* 
Самый последний из всемирно распространившихся вирусов имеет славу опаснейшего из известных компьютерных червей. Атакует он операционные системы семейства Microsoft Windows. Вирус поразил более 12 миллионов компьютеров во всeм мире. Принцип действия: червь находит уязвимости Windows, связанные с переполнением буфера, и при помощи обманного RPC-запроса выполняет код, отключая сервисные службы и обновление Windows, а также блокируя доступ к сайтам ряда производителей антивирусов. 
• Conficker. Последний в списке и самый новый, он появился в ноябре 2008 года. Довольно странно, но, если Ваша клавиатура на украинском языке – он Вас не тронет.

----------


## Justin

*Топ-10 самых опасных компьютерных вирусов (PandaLabs, 2008)* 
Открывает десятку вирус *Tixcet.A*. Маскируясь под файл Microsoft Word, этот червь пытается удалить файлы с определенными расширениями, такими как. DOC,. MP3. MOV,. ZIP,. JPG и др. Так что можно запросто остаться без коллекции песен и фотографий. 
Далее идет вредная программа Antivirus2008pro, представляющаяся бесплатным антивирусом. Многие пользователи покупаются на обман, однако вскоре Antivirus2008pro начинает выдавать сообщения об ошибочных заражениях, пытаясь заставить владельца ПК заплатить за «лекарство». 
Вирус *Goldun*.TB маскируется под почтовое приложение, сообщающее, что интернет-обслуживание жертвы будет прекращено. Попав на компьютер, он крадет пароли и информацию об онлайн-платежах. 
Далее идут трояны. Первый из них, *Baker.LGC,* пытается проникнуть на компьютер, прикрываясь лживой историей о несчастном случае с участием Фернандо Алонсо, испанского гонщика Формулы 1. 
Второй троян, *Turkojan.I*, имеет одну из самых привлекательных масок: он выдает себя за новый эпизод «Симпсонов». 
Троянская программа* Banbra.FXT* генерирует почтовое сообщение от имени бразильского федерального министерства, а потом опустошает банковские счета пользователей, поверивших в розыгрыш. 
Червь* AutoKitty.A*, попавший также в список, вносит в системный реестр Windows многочисленные модификации, мешающие компьютеру корректно выполнять свою работу. 
Троян PHilto.A под маской видео о Перис Хилтон устанавливает на компьютер модули, демонстрирующие рекламу. 
Вредная программа *MeteorBot.A* под видом супермена ворует информацию о компьютере. 
Троян PGPCoder.E пытается зашифровать все пользовательские данные. 


PandaLabs опубликовала рейтинг самых известных интернет-угроз за 2009 год с обзором и анализом вредоносных кодов, которые появились за последние 12 месяцев.

Это скорее не рейтинг самых распространенных вирусов или вирусов, вызвавших самое большое количество инфекций. Это список тех кодов, которые особенно выделились в прошедшем году, использовали технологии социальной инженерии либо очень эффективно воздействовали на компьютеры. Поэтому некоторые наиболее известные вредоносные коды (такие как вирус Koobface) отсутствуют в данном списке.

- Самая противная "заноза”. Это справедливо для *Conficker.C*, который за последние двенадцать месяцев стал самым несносным вирусом. Впервые он появился 31 декабря 2008 года и провел весь год, вызывая серьезные инфекции в компаниях и у домашних пользователей. Хитрость и настойчивость этого вредоносного кода принесли ему первое место в рейтинге PandaLabs.

- Вирусный *Гарри Поттер*. Несмотря на то, что данный вирус не имеет никакого отношения к самому популярному сказочному волшебнику, все сообщения, демонстрируемые Samal.A на дисплее ПК – о магии. После заражения компьютера пользователи видят сообщение "Эх, эх, Вы не сказали волшебного слова (Ah ah you didn"t say the magic word)”, а курсор начинает мигать в ожидании, пока пользователь введет слово.

На самом деле, не имеет никакого значения, какое слово вводится, поскольку после трех попыток на дисплее появляется фраза "Самаэль пришел. Конец" (Samael has come. This the end), а компьютер перезагружается.

- *В – значит Вендетта*. Непонятно, кто является настоящей целью этой вендетты, но DirDel.A мстит зараженным пользователям, постепенно заменяя папки в различных директориях на копии самого себя. Червь содержится в файле под названием Vendetta.exe с обычным значком папки Windows.

- Просто зануда. Троян *Sinowal.VZR* заразил тысячи компьютеров под прикрытием авиабилетов, якобы приобретенных пользователем.

- Деятельный вирус. Это о *Whizz.A.* Сразу после заражения им компьютер начинает издавать звуковые сигналы, указатель мыши бесконтрольно бегает по экрану, CD/DVD-проигрыватель открывается и закрывается, а дисплей "украшается” решеткой, как на изображении ниже:

- Шпион. *Waledac.AX* заманивает своих жертв, утверждая, что предлагает бесплатное приложение для чтения чужих СМС-сообщений. Идеальный вариант для тех, кто хочет проверить своих партнеров. Возможно, именно поэтому такое огромное количество пользователей стали жертвами этого интеллигентного вируса.

- Самый нежный.* BckPatcher.C* победил в данной категории, потому что он заменяет обои рабочего стола на изображение с надписью "поцелуй от вируса (virus kiss) 2009”.

- Немного насморка. К этой категории отнесены вирусы* WinVNC.A* и *Sinowal.WRN*, которые с целью обмана пользователей и заражения их ПК воспользовались шумихой вокруг свиного гриппа.

- А награду в категории "Самый некомпетентный новичок” получает… *Ransom.K*. Этот троян зашифровывает документы на зараженном компьютере, а затем просит $100 выкупа за их расшифровку. Однако его создатель, которому, вероятно, не хватило опыта, допустил ошибку при программировании, которая позволяет пользователям освободить файлы с помощью простой комбинации клавиш.

- Самый коварный. По итогам 2009 года победителем в данной категории стал *FakeWindows.A*, который заражает пользователей, выдавая себя за процесс активации лицензий для Windows XP.

- Тусовщик.* Banbra.GMH* проникает в компьютер в электронном сообщении, которое обещает фотографии бразильских вечеринок (с танцующими девушками, конечно же)… Как тут устоять?

----------


## гость

Здравствуйте. можете ли вы что нибудь рассказать о вирусе Купидон, только на латиннице. Антивирус мой (Аваст) обнаружил только после перезагрузки компа, после проверки? Что это и как с ним бороться? Не в карантин, не удоляется (((((( прям не знаю что делать (((((( Спасибо.

----------


## Mouse

Про этот вирус не слышал, но можно сделать следующее: Простой вариант - поменять антивирус. Если не хочется, то найти его место хранения (можно воспользоваться стандартным поиском файлов), и удалить вручную. Он, скорей всего, будет в активных процессах, поэтому его предварительно "кикаем" через диспетчер задач.

----------

